# Kashmir with standard tuning



## JohnnyCNote (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone have info on playing LZ's Kashmir with a standard tuning? I've been somewhat a purist when it comes to tunings, etc, (ok, I'm too lazy to retune my guitar) and much prefer to work it out the hard way. 

I'm also more comfortable with regular notation than tab, but if it's all that I can find that's ok. I actually had a dream about playing my own "interpretation" of it and wanted to see what was available.

Thanks . . .


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2008)

well, the main riff is on the A D and G strings which are the same in the DADGAD tuning as they are in EADGBE.. So aside from that, it shouldnt be too hard, right?


----------



## soldierkahn (Jun 23, 2008)

you def HAVE to have it at least in drop d (DADGBE). you need that low D drone note. other than that, the rest can just be played without changing your high Band E to A and D, just dont play those strings open, lol.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks! I'll mess around with it . . .


----------



## soldierkahn (Jun 23, 2008)

D
A
G-2---------3
D-0---------0
A-5---------5
D------0


hope that makes sense


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks! Maybe a 5 or 6 string bass could help, too. Beyond that, knowing LZ, there are multiple guitar tracks, so reducing that all to one will involve some compromises. 

But I got ideas . . .


----------



## soldierkahn (Jun 23, 2008)

the song is generally pretty easy to play on one guitar. ive never found many difficulties with it, but then again since i play Lamb Of God on the regular, kind of makes LZ look like child's play


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Jun 24, 2008)

After more thought, I'm inclined to put the effort towards an extended intro to one of my own songs, "The Iron Tree". I wouldn't put it on the same level as "Kashmir", but it's the one that got us the "scariest band ever" title, as well as Editor's Choice on download.com. It's already a bit over 5 min long, so with the intro, it could easily approach 8 min. I've always tended to like longer songs . . .


----------

